# Celebs/Famous People you have picked up



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol. 

Any famous pax?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I picked up two midgets from the show "Little Women Atlanta"


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I picked up two midgets from the show "Little Women Atlanta"


Short ride?


----------



## UberEvoc (Sep 28, 2016)

Several high profile tech excecutives in Silicon Valley.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> Short ride?


Surprisingly long, one of my longest.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> Short ride?


Now that's funny, but not politically correct. It's called a little ride.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now that's funny, but not politically correct. It's called a little ride.


Those cars usually only have two doors though. Wouldn't be uber eligible


----------



## Jonathan B (May 6, 2016)

I gave a ride in ATL to Senator Rand Paul's Communications Director. Ironically I was wearing my "Rand Paul 2016" T-shirt. We had a great conversation on the way to the airport.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Kendall jenner b4 she got banned from uber.


----------



## youngcop (Mar 16, 2017)

I picked up a romance author the other day, Lia Riley. And, of course, no tip.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

A couple of minor league baseball players, that's about it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

One model/actress, who uses her real first name on her account. 

One well-known fashion photographer who uses his real full name as his Uber account name. 

Several miscellaneous fashion/movie/entertainment people (designers, producers, directors, etc). Lots of arts people.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> Short ride?


Hahaha... you win the internet for the day!



prsvshine said:


> A couple of minor league baseball players, that's about it.


I've had a bunch of minor leaguers, too many to remember. Two that stick out had almost 4 million in signing bonus money coming to them in a few weeks. They have to 90 days after signing to collect.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Kendall jenner b4 she got banned from uber.


lol she wasn't banned. It was a minor issue


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol.
> 
> Any famous pax?


I love that guy- JB smoove



dirtylee said:


> Kendall jenner b4 she got banned from uber.


I thought you only drive Emma Stone


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I picked up a wide reciever from the lingerie league once and I have a strong feeling I picked up Patrick Kane this past weekend using an alias but I could be wrong on that one


----------



## callmeLB (May 1, 2016)

I drove the guy that played Woo in the Big Lebowski. He was super lame and made it a point to tell me who he was. But my husband was stoked when I came home and told him. He said "oh yeah, the Chinaman that pissed on the Dude's rug".


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

When Saint Motel was playing in Chicago, I drove Dak from a health club to where he was performing.


----------



## ChazXL (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm a new driver, no big celebs yet, but drove a US Olympic team rowing coach to the airport. Great guy, great conversation, and a $20 tip!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Jason Aldean. Country sttar I also gave a ride to Mik Wacha pitcher from Cardunals


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol.
> 
> Any famous pax?


Elvis..... Yet again.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Andy D-ick and his son Jacob.

Now if they see this they know my account on here... ;(


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol.
> 
> Any famous pax?


A contestant from Survivor. They forgot some items in my car which I returned and got a $10 tip and a Survivor pint glass!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

One director of an old 90s movies. Looked her up on wikipedia and found her after she told me what she did. Was in town for a tour of the city for a new movie she was part of. Stopped at a Starbucks but didnt get anything but she tipped me 5 bucks at the end. Good ride.



Drew1986 said:


> these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol.
> 
> Any famous pax?


Bubba had a song on Madden 04 called Back in the mudd I think. Dope song. Thats the only reason I know him though.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Couple of minor league baseball players. Some hockey players from our local team (Orlando solar bears) and a few weeks ago Air Gordon (Aaron Gordon from Orlando Magic)


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Three of the members of Styx, didn't tip and several "home town" celebrities, TV anchors and such.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> Short ride?


I was going to say that was offensive but I already laughed. LOL


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol.
> 
> Any famous pax?


Mostly B,C,D or whatever list "Celebs"
A singer from the group Manhattan Transfer. No tip
The 3 women lead singers from the the show " Celtic Women". No tip.
The entire Christian Rock group " Passion". No tip.
3 Cuban Class A Minor Leauge baseball players and their handler. No tip.
1 minor league hockey player. No tip .
Former Univ Arizona basketball player who played pro in Italy for a few years. No tip.
One A list Celeb. Billionaire part owner of a major league baseball team among his other ventures. You guessed it. No tip.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Mostly B,C,D or whatever list "Celebs"
> A singer from the group Manhattan Transfer. No tip
> The 3 women lead singers from the the show " Celtic Women". No tip.
> The entire Christian Rock group " Passion". No tip.
> ...


I would have given the guy from Manhattan Transfer one star just on the principle that he makes this world worse for performing such shitty music.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol.
> 
> Any famous pax?


a former Miss Ohio she did not tip. Very nice lady though. I gave a ride to a driver who said he had driven 2 of the Foo Fighters. He didn't tip either. I have only received a $1 tip once from a fellow driver which is common.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

prsvshine said:


> I would have given the guy from Manhattan Transfer one star just on the principle that he makes this world worse for performing such shitty music.


I actually checked them out on You tube out of curiosity after dropping him off. I give myself 5 stars for making it through 3 songs before I had enough.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

This Hobbit


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> One model/actress, who uses her real first name on her account.


Who?


----------



## Ububu (Jun 17, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Andy D-ick and his son Jacob.
> 
> Now if they see this they know my account on here... ;(


Andy Dick is a pedo.. My friend lived across the street from him. Andy had a smoking hot 19 year old girlfriend at the time, which is why this threw me off as a kid. Anyways, one time while smoking with friends in a car, he chatted us up and invited us in. We hung out a few time after that, but I never stepped foot in his house again when I realized my (gay) 16 year old friend and Andy started hooking up. And Andy insisted my friend bring over more hot dudes instead of my friend XXXX, who was a fatty. Certified creepo.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

Several NFL players and a couple of music producers' side pieces.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

While driving here in Houston I have driven several of the Houston Texans and had very interesting and enlightening conversations about the NFL, contracts and expectations. While driving in Austin for ACL a few years back I drove 3 Australian guys to a couple of local music stores. I asked what they were doing in town and they said they were performing at ACL. Really, who are you? They said Tame Leopard. I said, I am not familiar with you.....sing me something.....Just kidding......We had a great time and mostly talked about Australian Rules Football. I also drove for another performer at the event but she did not have the name recognition but was just as interesting to talk to.
The funny part of the story was that I was shuttling around a bunch of college kids during the event and mentioned that I had one of the groups performing at ACL in the car. The prodded me for who, but I could not remember the name. I struggled and then said I think it was something like "lame....." to which one of the girls said "You don't mean Tame Leopard do you?". Yeah, that's who it was! She looked at me and said, "You do know that they are a pretty big deal, don't you?" Obviously, I didn't but I had a really good time with them and the college kids!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jonathan B said:


> I gave a ride in ATL to Senator Rand Paul's Communications Director. Ironically I was wearing my "Rand Paul 2016" T-shirt. We had a great conversation on the way to the airport.


Libertarian fist bump dude!

Oh and I guess I should respond to OP. I drive UW football players from their apartments to Camp Randall for practice sometimes. I've had three of them now (one twice)...ALL from Florida...Maybe they don't like the chilly weather up north. They are always humble and soft spoken, like they don't want anyone drooling over them during their short Trips.


----------



## Joeyeking (Apr 3, 2017)

I picked up Atlanta braves pitcher joel de la cruz at the espn world wide sports in Orlando Florida the


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

My follow-up question out of sheer curiosity is:
Of the celebs mentioned in this thread, who ordered x, select, xl, etc.?
The ones I mentioned ordered select.


----------



## HNTRSTNG (Sep 1, 2016)

jp300h said:


> My follow-up question out of sheer curiosity is:
> Of the celebs mentioned in this thread, who ordered x, select, xl, etc.?
> The ones I mentioned ordered select.


I picked up a certain member of congress (who I am not naming) that was heavily involved in securing a nomination for a certain democratic candidate.
- Uber X
- ~$25 payout
- $0.00 tip


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

X and XL for me...mostly X, some tipped, some didn't.


----------



## scarnix (Feb 1, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> these aren't A listers but I've picked up Bubba Sparxx and JB Smoove. Sparxx was broken down white trash coming out of a cheap motel with even more trashy people. I only knew it was him bc his PAC told me when I asked after dropping them off at a tour bus. JB Smoove was cool as hell. I asked what brought him to town and he said he was there for a show. I didn't know who he was and he said he was the black guy in Curb Your Enthusiasm lol.
> 
> Any famous pax?


Got a request from Nick Diaz. Waited for 5 minutes. He didn't show up. Cancelled on him. Got my 5 bucks.


----------



## plester (Dec 10, 2015)

While driving in Memphis, I drove Sebastian Bach who was the lead singer for Skid Row. He now appears to be on Skid Row as he was staying at a Holiday Inn Express.

I also had Jerry Phillips twice. His father, Sam Phillips, discovered Elvis and started Sun Records. One Elvis story after another.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't pay any nevermind to who my pax are. That probably comes from 30 years in the casino biz.


----------



## Joebem (Jul 14, 2015)

I drove Joe Lacob the owner of the Warriors basketball team


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Didn't pick her up but I shared an Uber pool with singer Linda Eder in February in Boston. She was performing at Schuller's jazz club at the Doubletree in Cambridge. I had a meeting that Friday in Boston and am a big fan of hers and actually stayed the weekend to see her perform Saturday and she was staying at the Doubletree as well. I ran into her and her ex husband (songwriter Frank Wildhorn) at Regina's and talked to her for a few. I went to a bakery a couple blocks away and did Uber pool and she was in the car (not sure where her ex went). I'm sure the driver loved it because he had pick ups with a couple blocks of each other both going to the same hotel and we both tipped him


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> Didn't pick her up but I shared an Uber pool with singer Linda Eder in February in Boston. She was performing at Schuller's jazz club at the Doubletree in Cambridge. I had a meeting that Friday in Boston and am a big fan of hers and actually stayed the weekend to see her perform Saturday and she was staying at the Doubletree as well. I ran into her and her ex husband (songwriter Frank Wildhorn) at Regina's and talked to her for a few. I went to a bakery a couple blocks away and did Uber pool and she was in the car (not sure where her ex went). I'm sure the driver loved it because he had pick ups with a couple blocks of each other both going to the same hotel and we both tipped him


I've never heard of her, but if she if she is famous enough to be performing somewhere, wtf is she taking pool?


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I've never heard of her, but if she if she is famous enough to be performing somewhere, wtf is she taking pool?


Maybe to save money? I can afford to take regular Uber but use pool when it's available to save $ unless I'm in a hurry.

There's some celebs that are so cheap they actually fly Southworst or Spirit airlines to save money. I'm thrifty but not that cheap I'll fly Southwest or Spirit


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> Maybe to save money? I can afford to take regular Uber but use pool when it's available to save $ unless I'm in a hurry.
> 
> There's some celebs that are so cheap they actually fly Southworst or Spirit airlines to save money. I'm thrifty but not that cheap I'll fly Southwest or Spirit


We fly Spirit. It's not bad at all. I have a family of five so plane tix add up.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> Maybe to save money? I can afford to take regular Uber but use pool when it's available to save $ unless I'm in a hurry.
> 
> There's some celebs that are so cheap they actually fly Southworst or Spirit airlines to save money. I'm thrifty but not that cheap I'll fly Southwest or Spirit


If I am someone who has fans or a following... who might recognize me in public. How the hell is saving a couple dollars worth spending possibly uncomfortable time in a very confined space?
Driving pool vs x is by no means comparable to flying coach vs first class. In that scenario, the cost is vastly different.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

jp300h said:


> If I am someone who has fans or a following... who might recognize me in public. How the hell is saving a couple dollars worth spending possibly uncomfortable time in a very confined space?
> Driving pool vs x is by no means comparable to flying coach vs first class. In that scenario, the cost is vastly different.


If someone is that famous that they are afraid of being recogonized in an Uber pool why would they be taking Uber to begin, why not take a private car service?

And I wasn't comparing flying coach to first class. I was talking about cut throat airline where you don't even have a reserved seat. The seat pitch in spirit is going to be a lot more unfortable for a three hour flight than a 15 minute uber pool ride would be in a mini


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Perhaps the celebs are practical. Nothing wrong with that in my book.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Perhaps the celebs are practical. Nothing wrong with that in my book.


Uber x is already plenty "practical" <read cheap>
Any celeb that orders pool is either:
1) a glutton for punishment
2) an attention who're
3) not famous enough to qualify with the spirit of this thread.


----------



## Scuba Diver (May 4, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> While driving here in Houston I have driven several of the Houston Texans and had very interesting and enlightening conversations about the NFL, contracts and expectations. While driving in Austin for ACL a few years back I drove 3 Australian guys to a couple of local music stores. I asked what they were doing in town and they said they were performing at ACL. Really, who are you? They said Tame Leopard. I said, I am not familiar with you.....sing me something.....Just kidding......We had a great time and mostly talked about Australian Rules Football. I also drove for another performer at the event but she did not have the name recognition but was just as interesting to talk to.
> The funny part of the story was that I was shuttling around a bunch of college kids during the event and mentioned that I had one of the groups performing at ACL in the car. The prodded me for who, but I could not remember the name. I struggled and then said I think it was something like "lame....." to which one of the girls said "You don't mean Tame Leopard do you?". Yeah, that's who it was! She looked at me and said, "You do know that they are a pretty big deal, don't you?" Obviously, I didn't but I had a really good time with them and the college kids!


"Tame Leopard"?? Maybe Tame Impala...
(from an Aussie)...


----------



## Fruber32 (Apr 11, 2017)

In less than a year one of the top execs at Billboard and Kenny G who doesn't use his real name. But above all my proudest moment to date is picking up former Ms. Monterrey Park, California. She was 40ish still thought she was hot, she was drunk as a skunk (I think she was T minus 30 secs from puking in my car) and gave me the most ridiculous comeback of all (get yourself some ice for that hater-ade). She insisted the 6 inch heels she had on were helping her walk straight. She used her real name didn't tip (aside from the comeback), used X, and talks like she's your crazy aunt. You know the one....


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Scuba Diver said:


> "Tame Leopard"?? Maybe Tame Impala...
> (from an Aussie)...


Oops! Thanks. I do that all the time!!!


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

The Cake Boss and crew....no tip....


----------



## SixFtN1ne (Apr 11, 2017)

Dikembe Mutumbo and Nats GM Mike Rizzo, got pics with both. Also many members of Congress


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> View attachment 111842


David Blaine?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> David Blaine?


Lol...no. but I see what you did there.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Lol...no. but I see what you did there.


Swarthy fellow going to a magic place that's all I got.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Think about Magic...in Orlando.


Oh it's the guy who wears this costume


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Oh it's the guy who wears this costume


Exactly  give or take 2' in height


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I drove the head coach of a MLL lacrosse team.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Picked up Rocky Dawuni, Ghanaian singer/songwriter/producer, from a friend's house and drove him to his hotel this afternoon. He was in town for Kaya Fest, a big Reggae festival last weekend. Super nice guy.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> When Saint Motel was playing in Chicago, I drove Dak from a health club to where he was performing.


Saint Motel is amazing. Nice!

I drove this guy:










Very polite, very generous. Good dude all around.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

JMBF831 said:


> Saint Motel is amazing. Nice!
> 
> I drove this guy:
> 
> ...


X? or Select / Black? Doesn't he make like $750K an episode? I'd have my own car and driver at that point.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ryan Russillo ESPN


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I wasn't going to post pictures, but I see others are, so here goes:










This is Rocky Dawuni, the Reggae singer/songwriter/producer. I picked him up at Rita Marley's house last week. Great guy.










And this is Gemma Atkinson, British model/actress I picked up on South Beach a couple of weeks ago. I didn't ID her in my original post, but I decided no harm, no foul. As you can see, very pretty lady, and she is as nice as she looks.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> X? or Select / Black? Doesn't he make like $750K an episode? I'd have my own car and driver at that point.


He used X.

And, he made like 20 million last year.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

I drove a WWE wrestler but I couldn't tell you his name but I met R. Lee Ermey at WRMMC when I worked there. If you know who that is you're awesome



prsvshine said:


> I would have given the guy from Manhattan Transfer one star just on the principle that he makes this world worse for performing such shitty music.


Amen


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Derpdederpdederp said:


> but I met R. Lee Ermey at WRMMC when I worked there. If you know who that is you're awesome


"Private Pyle, I'm gonna give you three seconds; exactly three-f&*^ing-seconds, to wipe that stupid looking grin off your face or I will gouge out your eyeballs and skull f&*k you!"


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

jp300h said:


> "Private Pyle, I'm gonna give you three seconds; exactly three-f&*^ing-seconds, to wipe that stupid looking grin off your face or I will gouge out your eyeballs and skull f&*k you!"


"How tall are you?" "5 foot 6 sir!!!" I didn't know they stacked shit that high!!!" I worked with the Marines when I was in the Navy and that movie NEVER gets old


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Last night I got a ride to the downtown venue for the Rolling Loud hip-hop festival. The pax was a very nice young black guy, about 18-20.

I asked if he was performing or attending the festival, and he said he was an artist, but was on tour and just came to see his friends perform.

He said, "I might get up and perform, but I don't know yet." Some other artist was getting him into the concert, along with a buddy of his.

I mentioned the Kaya reggae festival a couple of weeks ago, and that I had picked up Rocky Dawuni. He seemed to know quite a bit about Rocky -- including that he was a close friend of the Marleys.

It was this pax's first trip to Miami, so I gave him the typical tourist suggestions. He developed an instant appreciation for Miami women as we approached the dropoff. I told him they would hurt him and not respect him in the morning...which is probably true.

He was a super-nice kid...and yes, he tipped and told me I was his best Uber ride ever.

His Uber name is Carter, which is also his last name. From the facial resemblance, NYC background, name, and other indicators, I _think_ he is probably Jay Z's younger brother or maybe nephew. When he was on the phone with Mom, he told her "Jay" would not be arriving in Miami until tomorrow (Jay Z is not performing at the fest).

*Anybody know if Jay Z has a younger brother or relative who is also a hip-hop performer?*


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> We fly Spirit. It's not bad at all. I have a family of five so plane tix add up.


You can essentially fly in a first class seat on spirit for a fraction of you book the big front seat.


----------

